# Apisto Viejita Red Neck



## TatsuS12 (Apr 14, 2020)

Looking for confirmation on an I.D for this paor of Apisto's and sexing. Were sold to me as Apisto Viejita "Red Neck" and as a male female pair. My first foray into Apisto's and cichlids in general.



http://imgur.com/bghInGj


----------



## dfarci (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks like macmasteri. Fair to say that most fish with the "red neck" label attached will be macmasteri. A. viejita are only sold by a few hobbyists in the US, and I doubt they are available in Australia considering the import laws. Looks like a pair to me.


----------



## TatsuS12 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sweet, that was what I thought as well after doing some digging around. Much prefer having the correct names on the fish I keep.

And also good to know they look like a pair, the girl has been colouring up a fair bit the last couple of days and chasing the boy a little, so was a little worried I may have gotten 2 males


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Hate to rain on the parade here, but IMO you have two young _A. macmasteri_ males. :fish:


----------



## dfarci (Mar 30, 2020)

If the female is coloring up in any way besides bright yellow body, then it's a second male most likely.


----------

